# Anybody get their BFP after bd-ing only 4days before ovulation??



## live_in_hope

hi ladies, just trying to give myself some hope.....

We bd on weds night and ovulated on sunday (well, as i had my temp rise sunday morning, it showed I ovulated during the night) so technically its just over 3 days....im so annoyed we didnt get another shot (just one of those things) but i ovulate late, so its 5/6 weeks between my fertile windows :cry:

So just wondered if any of you were lucky enough to get your :bfp: after just doing it 4/3 days before ovulation???

Thanks in advance and congratulations and good luck with your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## EarthMama

I only had sex 3 times the month I conceived...once right after AF, once 4 days before ovulation and once 3 days before...I was NOT expecting to conceive that month but I did!

Good luck!


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh thank you! And congratulations!! :dance: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

bump xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yes, dtd on friday ov'd monday then bfp 14 days later :) 

this pregnancy only dtd once and looks like we caught first egg that was released in months, think being relax makes it better.


----------



## live_in_hope

wow fab, congratulations! We did it 4 days before, weds night and ovd sunday....but....i had ovd by the time i took my temp at 7am sunday and it was late weds night that we did it, so its less than 4 days.....3days 8 hours at most :thumbup: xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

When I conceived dd2, we only dtd once the whole cycle, on cd12. All of my other cycles I ovulated on cd16 so 4 days before for me (I wasn't keeping track that cycle though, so I'm not 100% sure)


----------



## BaybeeMama

We DTD the day I was ovulating, I knew I was ovulating so I told him to go for it :blush::haha: and I tested 3 days before my period was supposed to appear. I used a first response and lo and behold :bfp: I had to take 2 more to make sure I wasn't seeing things lol


----------



## live_in_hope

sounds like i shouldnt give up hope just yet then! :thumbup: x


----------



## Starry Night

I got a bfp on a cycle where we didn't DTD for 4 or 5 days before ovulation (don't know the exact date I ov'd as I track by dates and symptoms only). We were at the inlaws so no BD'ing and I was super shocked when I got my bfp two weeks later. I normally have to get my timing right to get pregnant. Sadly, I didn't keep that pregnancy but the timing had NOTHING to do with that loss. I'm simply prone to m/c.

Good luck!


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you! Wow, 4/5 days, that is good! :thumbup: I got my days wrong too and said we bd-ed on weds, when actually it was thurs, so its only 3 days, so i am just in the window! Bonus!

Sorry to hear you're prone to MC, i had a mc last year and I am so scared it could happen again...was a total shock as my 1st pregnancy was heavenly and because of that, i was much more relaxed last time....but it didnt end well :nope: so back to 'doing it all by the book' if i am lucky enough to get a bfp again xx


----------



## HelenJane

I use a calendar to track my ovulation and it told me the highest day for ovulation was 6th april.
well we dtd on 1st April but not again and I am newly pregnant  so weather I ovulated early or something I don't know because I just use a calender but it worked for us, good luck xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

cool thank you :thumbup: and congratulations! :dance: xxx


----------



## Yo_Yo

They say sperm live got up to a week, but most commonly 5 days,l. I'd say perfectly possible. 
Good luck :)


----------



## live_in_hope

:thumbup: I had read that too, but was doubting how good my hubbys sperm were as we are ttc after a vasectomy reversal :thumbup: he had a very poor count and motility in '10 when he had it reversed, but i conceived within 3 months with our daughter :dance: but our timing was much better then, and last year i conceived 1st month of trying, but again, the timing was better....had a massive spike in temp this morning, poss too early still to mean anything though :dohh: xxx


----------

